# The number of ingredients



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

I follow Michael Pollan on this one. I want the least # of ingredients and I want to know what each of them are.

He is talking about people food but says that no food you buy should have more than 5 ingredients. You wouldn't believe how hard that is if you are buying packaged food. Even something as simple as cream cheese or saltines.

I gave my sister a list of good dog foods to choose from and she picked Wellness because it had the least number of ingredients and she knew what each one was. She had like 20 to choose from also. Here we have maybe 8.

I also don't need supplements added into my food, I can do that myself. That way I am sure my dog is getting the proper dose.

Even though he does talk about food for people, I think Michael Pollans books do pertain to our pets as well. Plus they are just downright riveting.


----------



## muskan (Sep 23, 2008)

I think Michael Pollans book will help you.......... thanks for sharing with us :smile:


----------

